# whats worth learning for career, SQL or Oracle



## Siten0308 (Jun 9, 2006)

Hello,

Right now I am looking into database programming, I am interested in of course 1 of the 2, I know Oracle does require you to know some SQL commands but can do a lot in a simple clicks. My question is, which is worth learning and easy to get into a career, Oracle or SQL, also which is most businesses going for, I should really ask, which are most business looking for between the 2 that is cost effective, easy to find a candidate to work with, get the job done and save some money. but in my case, which is going to be around for a very long time, pays awesome, and most businesses are interested.


----------



## joblow11 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've worked at several tech companies and they've all used SQL (Microsoft SQL Server to be exact). I'm sure there are tons of places that use Oracle, but I just haven't seen any. So, I'd definitely recommend you learn SQL (either MySQL or SQL Server). You'll be very marketable in the future. There's a dearth of qualified database programmers in the software industry.


----------

